# Reverse edge fighting knife



## Razor Blade (May 14, 2010)

I just thought i would share a few pictures of this with everyone.I thought you folks might want to see it before it ships . This thing is a beast of a knife, its 2 inches wide at the widest point just in front of the handle, and 13 inches long over-all length. This is a substantial knife. 

 Here ya go Jason , you presented a challenge to me with this knife. It was fun to make , as i have never made anything quite like this before . I hope you like it , Scott


----------



## GONoob (May 14, 2010)

Woah looks nice. How much does a custom knife go for.


----------



## dawg2 (May 14, 2010)

Sweet.  That inside curve would be tough to sharpen on a stone.  But I do like that!


----------



## slip (May 14, 2010)

man! that is a mean lookin knife!! i gotta get me one of those one of these days.


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2010)

Very artistic - great lines Scott!  Nice job!


----------



## shawn mills (May 14, 2010)

Saweeeet!


----------



## Necedah (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful knife Scott!
The owner is going to be happy with this one!

Dave


----------



## jason bales (May 14, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## ccookou812 (May 15, 2010)

That knife looks wicked...great work on a custom design


----------



## OconeeDan (May 15, 2010)

Scott, very nice grind!  I bet you get more orders for one like this. 
Dan


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (May 15, 2010)

Scott, always loved your work. I just need to get off my duff and buy one. Ever give a retired military discount ;-) 
That knife is unique. It's all fun and games until someone falls and pokes their eye out, especially with this knife.


----------



## bristol_bound (May 15, 2010)

That is one wild looking blade! Great job, Sir.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (May 15, 2010)

"SHARP"
nice looking knife


----------



## jlweems (May 15, 2010)

wow


----------



## DROP POINT (May 15, 2010)

Thats a nice one.Great job Scott!
Davin


----------



## arcame (May 15, 2010)

killer lookin blade scott, I really like that design. nice double blade.


----------



## state159 (May 15, 2010)

That's a fine looking knife. Looks like someone is "ready to rumble"... unless the other person has a gun.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind words. This is a unique knife , it looks like someone took a double edged dagger and bent the blade just a bit.


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (May 15, 2010)

*kuoool!*

Very nice, I really like unique knives that actually look good, seems like some guys try and reinvent the wheel with something that looks obserd and just doesn't work. This one looks right, way to go Scott!!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2010)

That is a real beauty Scott!


----------



## marknga (May 16, 2010)

Scott:
Awesome grind!

That is one wicked looking blade, I can just about hear it singing through the air.


----------



## dmedd (May 16, 2010)

cool!!!


----------



## BigJay (May 16, 2010)

Thank you Scott for making this blade for me... I will make sure to practice with it often. Hopefully I will never have to use it for its intended purpose.  

Thank you again and I look forward to receiving it.

Jason


----------



## Razor Blade (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the kind words. The knife was a challenge for me to grind and make all the lines come together. I also think it came together very well . Thanks for looking at my work . Scott


----------



## Joker (May 17, 2010)

man I wish I had those skills. I could cut myself twice with that one, ouch !


----------



## bg7m (May 17, 2010)

Nice knife!


----------



## Nugefan (May 17, 2010)

wowza , thats a killer fer sure ...


----------



## wooddog (May 18, 2010)

Wow , thats a beautiful knife , the curve in the blade and the way its ground. Did you also make the sheath?  Nice work , Anthony


----------



## bubbaknives (May 18, 2010)

Scott, That is some more knife. I hope you make many like it.  Bubba.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 19, 2010)

Thanks so much guys for the kind words . Scott


----------



## pridehide (Oct 8, 2015)

Could you message me and tell what a knife like this would cost me.  thanks


----------



## pridehide (Oct 8, 2015)

I see now sorry


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 8, 2015)

That's came out great Scott


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 8, 2015)

never seen anything quite like that.  Very impressive work.


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 9, 2015)

Good one Scott, great design.  Ya done good wid it.

John I.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you guys. I cant take credit for the design, that credit goes to Mark Goldsworthy. He gave me permission to make the knife. I had a guy to send me a drawing and ask me to make it. I said i would do some research on it and get back to him. I contacted Mark and asked, he was blown away that i had asked. He said sure, have at it.  Thats where it came from. I am surprised that someone found it from back in 2010.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 9, 2015)

John, i actually used another one, with bolsters and liners  as one of my 5 for the guild. As soon as i layed it down, 4 of the guys judging me that day reached for it. Barely looked at my other 4 knives.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks a bit like your "Avatar" knife from the past......just saying.

That one is sort of like a handgun, need to have a plan beforehand and work the plan when you pull 'er out!


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 14, 2015)

I miss seeing all the knives posted here.  There are a few, but a few years bank, you guys were all posting like crazy and got me hooked.  

It is probably just as well, the budget could not stand too many knives.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey Jeff , long time , no see. Hope all is well . 

Speaking for my self, i am just covered up.


----------



## redman2006 (Oct 16, 2015)

I sure understand that.    

I have been using the heck out of that utility edc, or whatever you called it.  We raise chickens and rabbits, and it gets used for butchering a lot.  Couple of deer and hogs as well.  

That big chopper gets used a good bit too.  Works as a cleaver quartering up everything as well as camp chores when I finally get to break loose and go.  

One of these days I will be up for another.   

Long story Scott, but I wound up with a Busse.  I would never have paid for it, but bartering made it easier when it was for some things I did not use.  Honestly, I like yours better in a lot of respects, but if you ever what to look it over, I will bring it by.  It is a NMSFNO.  Close to the size of that chopper you made me.

ETA:   What steel was that big chopper?   You told me once, but I forgot.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 17, 2015)

Jeff , i think at the time i was using a lot of 440C stainless steel


----------



## dport7 (Oct 18, 2015)

Very nice knife, Scott. One of a kind for sure and thats one. hope to see more of your EXPERT work.


----------



## flintlocker (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice clean looking work Scott, well done!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------

